# where to get Mazuri Marmoset (mini marox) in uk/ireland?



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

hey so i have been studying and working with monkeys for 14 years, and have decided to buy a pair of marmosets.
i have the cage set up (i have 2; one for outside at day and one for evening-night) but however i heard that the breeder feeds him Mazuri mini marox but i was wondering where could i buy it online?
thank you


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Marmosets for Sale, Essential Marmoset Diets Products


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

Caz said:


> Marmosets for Sale, Essential Marmoset Diets Products


thanks :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

I have put in an order for that amongst many other products. If you are interested, I can only buy in bulk and am selling off the seplus. I don't want to make any money from it like the link you have already been posted so it is the cheapest around. Just want to sell the serplus as it has a shelf lif an I will not use the whole 12.5kg I am buying. 

Pm if you are interested.


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

mat_worrell said:


> I have put in an order for that amongst many other products. If you are interested, I can only buy in bulk and am selling off the seplus. I don't want to make any money from it like the link you have already been posted so it is the cheapest around. Just want to sell the serplus as it has a shelf lif an I will not use the whole 12.5kg I am buying.
> 
> Pm if you are interested.


Sounds like the best deal then :2thumb:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Mat hope im not being cheacky..what do you pay for the 12.5 mini marex...i use dbm and theyre quite cheep????


----------

